# New Mice! :D



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Meet Lucas and Sorren. They're brothers and Lucas is blue/white and Sorren is beige/white. Can anyone help me with what their markings are considered? Maybe broken marked or spotted tans. My dog loves watching them and I got Lucas yesterday and Sorren today. I absolutely love them and they're adorable! I want to say that they're at 4 weeks old right now, but I'm not too sure. Anyways, here's some pictures!

Here's their cage









Lucas









Sorren


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Cute! I have a mouse, Blue. They both seem to be broken..  Lucas is so adorable!! Be careful, even brothers may fight. Hope you didn't get a mouse/rat specific food? The crude protein is too high in those foods.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I know that the crude protein is 22%, but that's all they had. I also have some hamster/gerbil food, but I'm EXTREMELY allergic to the peanuts in there. I'm trying to figure out an alternative. Any foods that you know of that I can get for them?

Also, they're constantly sticking together and grooming each other, so everything is looking good right now. I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I use Tropical Carnival Hamster/Gerbil mix. It has some nuts in it.. I don't know about others, but Tropical Carnival is one of the best. Avoid Oxbow and Kaytee though, so many preservatives. Gross!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, Kaytee is practically the only thing my lps carries. >.< I'll try to order that stuff online or see if I can find it nearby somewhere else.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, dear. >.> Good luck then! Are they from breeders or..? Breeder mice are usually used to pellets; since the breeder doesn't want them fat from choosing all the good stuff (sunflower seeds or nuts) in mixes.


----------



## ismintis (Jun 23, 2013)

I've had mice and rats in the past and they are the best pets! 
Usually brothers don't fight if they have been with each other for a long time, but in some cases their hormones get whacked up later in life and they get aggressive. A similar thing happened with a female mouse of mine and I had to separate her from her sister for a little bit. I would just keep an eye on their behavior towards one another and you'll be fine. 

I'm not sure if this is the same for mice, but male rats are more cuddly and like to be held more than females. Good luck!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

A woman came in and dropped the litter of 5 off on Monday. She's a breeder and they seem to like the blocks and the hamster food. They don't go after the sunflower seeds though, they go after the little pellets. I'm not sure, but maybe they're going after millet? Still, I think I might carefully separate everything [with rubber gloves on [my allergies are THAT bad] lol] and try too keep the tiny pellets and save the seeds for treats.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My mom has a couple of mice, named Lucy and Desi. She used to keep hamsters, but hamsters are noctournal and sleep all day. My brother and I used to tick her off by calling her hamsters "Boa Bites". My brother has three 12 ft boas... Her cat is fascinated by the mice. I can show you how he "guards" them.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Haha, cute! My cats love to stalk them, but out of the cage, they just sniff them and walk off. Their cage looks much different now and their food is different, but you can see Harley stalking the mice. At least they have more things to climb on and hide in now.

Speaking of boa bites, I want to get a ball python. :-D


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My brother still has 3 12 ft red tail boas in my old bedroom. He has been babysitting them for some time now. I think they are now his. He also has a dwarf retic and did at one time have a anaconda-16 ft. He didn't keep the anaconda, gave her to a reptile tourist attraction nearby. She actually was kind of sweet. Very tame.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome! I'm really big into reptiles. I had a male sandfire bearded dragon for 7 years. Then I didn't have enough money to take care of him so I gave him away. I still miss him. :/


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My brother has had all kinds of reptiles so far. He used to keep a water monitor on top of the living room tv. That thing watched every movement in the room. My dad thought it was creepy, being watched by a lizard. He also has had a 6 ft iguana, and toys with the idea of a bearded dragon sometimes. When he gets his own house, it will be 1 bedroom for him, 2 for snakes, and the living room will be a huge tank or maybe an indoor pond for a shark. He likes to greet the pizza delivery person wearing a 12 foot snake. Waiting for one of them to back right off the porch and fall off one day. The reptiles are also great to scare off unwanted company. Needless to say, my brother has no girlfriend....

This is him and one of the previous boas, her name was Mercedes.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome! I think I might do the pizza thing. xD your brother will find a girlfriend. I'm majorly into snakes and reptiles. I'm conflicted on whether me and my boyfriend should get another bearded dragon or some leopard geckos. I'm kinda leaning towards the geckos cuz his friend really likes them. I love how off topic this has become, but IDC! I'm actually going to PM you to keep talking so we don't get yelled at. >.>


----------

